# Led de 100w



## quetzal (Mar 27, 2011)

Para controlar la intensidad de un led es necesario variar su voltaje o su corriente ? 
tengo pensado comprar un led de 100 watts para iluminar un area, pero aun no se bien como lo boy a controlar. el vendedor me dice que si vario su corriente varia su luminosidad pero al hacer esto por la ley de ohm varia el voltaje. las especificaciones son 3.2A y 30-36 volts. alguien sabe de algun circuito para poder controlarlo. e pensado con pwm pero no se en realidad como afecte la vista.


----------



## Rexcardo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola, siempre se a controlado la intensidad de un led variando la corriente que circula por ella. Si varías la tensión también varías la corriente y notarás que la intensidad disminuye pero el control no será el más exacto y hasta podría apagarse en cualquier momento. Habría que ver el datasheet de tamaño led.

Toma por ejemplo un ckto alimentado con 12v en el cual tienes 3 leds de 3 voltios c/u, entonces podrías colocar 4 leds en serie y asunto arreglado, todos prenderán muy bonito peeero no estamos teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de corriente que pasa por ellos ya que no conocemos cuanta es la resistencia interna de cada led porque no existen dos leds exactamente iguales (recuerda que son diodos). Por lo tanto la corriente podría llegar a ser mayor de lo que alguno de uno de ellos pueda soportar matándolo de a pocos y adiós ckto.

Por esa razón (y para el ejemplo) se colocan 3 leds y una resistencia en serie, la cual se encargaría de manejar los 3 voltios restantes y generar una corriente adecuada para proteger los leds (corriente que por lo general está en el orden de los 20mA).

Con este ejemplo vemos que las tensiones en cada led no se han modificado (siempre están usando 3 voltios) pero la corriente si se modifica ya que dependiendo del valor de la resistencia colocada puedes cambiarla a tu gusto o mejor aún al gusto del led y tener variaciones de intensidad muy amplias, que no obtendrías modificando solamente el voltaje.

Por los datos que das podrías colocar dicho led en serie con una resistencia de valor ohmico pequeño pero de gran disipación de watts. Tienes que dar más datos del led aunque imagino que esos niveles de corriente y voltaje (3.2A / 30V) son del led no es así o me equivoco ???

saludos.


----------



## quetzal (Mar 27, 2011)

hola rex, gracias por tu respuesta me diste una buena vision de como controlar la corriente. no tengo aun mas datos del led solo los que deje en mi primer comentario. mira me pregunto esto: si el led da la mayor cantidad de lumenes a los 100 watts estos pueden ser tmb 100Volts y un ampere ?

Esto porque si hiciera una fuente para alimentarlo tendria que encontrar un transformador de 3.2 amperes y diodos muy grandes, ademas si manejara el led a esa corriente tal ves duraria menos. pero bueno esto contradice lo que explicaste antes que opinas ?


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 28, 2011)

Para este tipo de leds, hay que usar una fuente de corriente controlada capaz de dar la corriente requerida (3.2A en este caso) y una tensión ligeramente superior (que se ajustará por el propio control).

Pero aún más importante: debes tener en cuenta la enorme cantidad de calor que todo el circuito te va a disipar, y encima, que dicho calor se genera en un área realmente pequeña.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola.

Con un LM338 puedes hacer una fuente de corriente constante de 3.2A.
Necesistas una fuente de 40V ó 42V a 3.5A ó 4A.
Este circuito como puedes ver es un circuito ineficiente por el exceso de energía (40x3.2=128W), tienes un exceso de 28W (que se pierden en calor). Pero por el LED siempre pasará los 3.2A, obteniéndose su mayor brillo.

Sería más apropiado usar una fuente no lineal o de conmutación (switching).

El circuito con el 338 es muy simple (pero no tan eficiente)
El circuito no lineal es algo más complejo, pero más eficiente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quetzal (Mar 28, 2011)

oka. me pondré a pensar entonces, creo que esto sera un poco mas difícil de lo que pensé ya que estas fuentes son como las de la PC. estuve leyendo un poco pero agradeceria una bibliografia que ustedes consideren buena sobre esto, o algun archivo que tengan por ahi 
saben creo que me excedi un poco con un led tan grande y creo probare con uno de 50 si no usare dos, pero ya no me puedo detener quiero poder hacer bien una lampara muy grande por eso seguire buscando como hacer una fuente de ese tipo.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 29, 2011)

Maxim tiene un buen portfolio acompañado de abundante y generosa información, en inglés, claro, pero para el caso creo que es perfectamente adecuado. Para temas que desconozco, suele ser el punto de partida para mí.


----------



## SergioCastro (May 21, 2012)

Tengo una pastilla de led de 100w, se alimenta con 36V y consume unos 3,5A. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Si lo alimento con 3 baterías de 12 volts 12A en serie (o sea 36V 12A) ¿necesito una resistencia limitadora de corriente? 
Porque según la fórmula R= (Vcc-Vled)/Iled me da (36V-36V/3,5A) o sea, cero.


----------



## maikol (May 21, 2012)

La respuesta es que *siempre* hay que poner resistencia en serie.

Te salen 0Ω porque ese circuito no te va a funcionar. La pila no dará exactamente 12VDC e irá decayendo según avance el tiempo, y aún más, al sumar las tres pilas recién estrenadas es probable que ni siquiera alcancen 36VDC.

Debes alimentar el circuito siempre con un poco más de tensión de la que necesitan los LED, y colocar una resistencia limitadora. Se va un poquito de potencia en ella, pero evitas muchos quebraderos de cabeza.

Querría hacer incapié en un aspecto que se olvida comúnmente: los LED son diodos y por ello su caída de tensión depende de la corriente que consumen, y además dependen exponencialmente. Esos 36VDC son el punto idóneo lumínico que suministra el fabricante, indicando que para esa tensión, la corriente es apropiada para iluminar y evitar que se quemen. Si le aplicas más tensión -sin la resistencia en serie- la corriente aumentará vertiginosamente y entonces... humo blanco .


En resumen, sube la tensión un poco y ponle la resistencia en serie.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 21, 2012)

Hola Amigo, dada la potencia que pretendes manejar en este tipo de LEDs, se utiliza PWM. Si colocas una resistencia, desperdiciaras energia, que es lo que justamente los LEDs intentan ahorrar.





maikol dijo:


> La respuesta es que *siempre* hay que poner resistencia en serie.
> 
> Te salen 0Ω porque ese circuito no te va a funcionar. La pila no dará exactamente 12VDC e irá decayendo según avance el tiempo, y aún más, al sumar las tres pilas recién estrenadas es probable que ni siquiera alcancen 36VDC.
> 
> ...



Amigo Maikol, NO entiendo tu razonamiento sobre "Te salen 0Ω porque ese circuito no te va a funcionar. ", simplemente el resultado es 0 debido, a que la fuente que utiliza es el mismo valor  
que la carga requiere, por lo tanto NO necesitamos atenuar absolutamente nada.


----------



## jkogg (May 21, 2012)

cierto el modulo debe constar de varios leds y un circuito de control, por lo cual no es necesario agregarle mas, a menos de que quieras ponerle un destellador, o  un atenuador o...


----------



## jorger (May 21, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, dada la potencia que pretendes manejar en este tipo de LEDs, se utiliza PWM. Si colocas una resistencia, desperdiciaras energia, que es lo que justamente los LEDs intentan ahorrar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+1
Resistencia limitadora.. para que??  si ya se tiene una fuente con la tensión adecuada.
En cualquier caso se utiliza un pwm, no estamos diciendo nada nuevo..
Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2012)

Pues "algo" deberá de limitar la corriente máxima de pico repetititiva porque un led de 100W digo yo que barato no será.
Lo de la "tensión adecuada" está muy bien, lo malo es que no se puede saber cual es porque la curva del diodo es casi vertical en el punto de trabajo y si nos pasamos un pelo nos cargamos el led. Así que mejor trabajar con "la intensidad adecuada" para ello  lo mas barato es una resistencia aunque no es ni lo único ni lo mas elegante. Osea, yo haría un PWM controlando que el transistor trabaje a X amperios en conducción y no en saturación "a lo que venga", y si no me aclaro mucho, si , le pondría una resistencia "porsiaca".
De todos modos si tienes el datasheet del led en concreto mejor.


----------



## maikol (May 22, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo Maikol, NO entiendo tu razonamiento sobre "Te salen 0Ω porque ese circuito no te va a funcionar. ", simplemente el resultado es 0 debido, a que la fuente que utiliza es el mismo valor
> que la carga requiere, por lo tanto NO necesitamos atenuar absolutamente nada.



No he dicho de atenuar nada, sino de controlar la corriente.

Si utiliza pilas para alimentar el circuito, tendrá incertidumbre en la tensión aplicada. Mide cualquier pila a ver cuántas dan exactamente los 1,5VDC nominales.

Si utilizase un regulador de tensión se expondría a picos de tensión, y entonces se quemaría. 

Échale un vistazo a la curva de un diodo que adjunto, la corriente se dispara. Merece la pena añadir una resistencia en pro de un diseño seguro.


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2012)

Sobre leds se ha repetido lo mismo mil veces, luego está el "a mi me funciona", y es verdad; si la pila es pequeña la resistencia interna puede valer como resistencia limitadora, luego cambiamos a una batería mayor para que dure mas y "pumba" led en órbita.
Una resistencia es muy barata para el beneficio que da, no poner nada es demasiado arriesgado.


----------



## aquileslor (May 22, 2012)

Siempre preconizo una resistencia. El PWM si se quiere cambiar la luminosidad unicamente. Esos leds están formados por varios leds en serie integrados. Dependiendo del color, calculá por lo menos una rsistencia equivalente a un led en serie y usá el voltaje para esa serie. Así estarás protegido. Yo uso generalmente una R por cada tres leds.


----------



## SergioCastro (Jun 1, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas! 
Todavía tengo algunas dudas al respecto. El datasheet de la pastilla de led de 100W es inexistente, me cansé ver descubrir gente buscando lo mismo.

Si yo alimento el led con 32V y calculo una resistencia teniendo en cuenta la sig fórmula (36v - 32v)/ 3,5A = 1,14 ohm. 

Mi pregunta ahora es ¿De qué potencia tiene que ser la resistencia?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2012)

P=V·I o lo que es lo mismo P=V²/R osea (4)²/1,14 = 14,03W


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 2, 2012)

Te aclaro lo que te quise comentar antes: siempre conviene una resistencia aunque parezca que se desperdicia potencia. Esos leds de muchos voltios son en realidad pastillas de leds simples en serie.
En este caso por lo meneos 10... Si se quema uno, no pasa corriente y listo. Pero si uno se pone en corto... pasa mas corriente y la resistencia en algo ayuda para limitarla. Claro que si se ponen en corto varios, sonó todo. Allí haría falta una fuente de corriente constante, que quizás convenga para el precio de la pastilla de 100 W.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2012)

El problema, y se ha comentado muchas veces incluso en este hilo, es que si la batería en lugar de dar 12V da 12,1V cosa bastante probable, la corriente no será un poco mayor como pasaría con una resistencia, puede que sea el triple y led muerto.
Si la resistencia interna de la batería es elevada, seguramente no pasará nada, pero igual al cabo de un tiempo alguien cambia la batería por otra que es mejor por tener menos resistencia interna y se carga el led.
Puesto que una resistencia es mucho mas barata que un led, calculada con cabeza puede suponer una pérdida de potencia mínima, y no ponerla puede acortar la vida del led de manera drástica, yo la pondría siempre.
Ahora bien, como yo no voy a pagar el led si tienes que cambiarlo al mes de ponerlo, pues tampoco es que me quite el sueño si la pones o no


----------



## luisitoloco22 (Jun 2, 2012)

SergioCastro dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas!
> Todavía tengo algunas dudas al respecto. El datasheet de la pastilla de led de 100W es inexistente, me cansé ver descubrir gente buscando lo mismo.
> 
> Si yo alimento el led con 32V y calculo una resistencia teniendo en cuenta la sig fórmula (36v - 32v)/ 3,5A = 1,14 ohm.
> ...


si los leds tienen que recibir 32v entonces tu calculo es correcto
para calcular la potencia de la resistencia haces la tension elevado al cuadrado dividido el valor de la resistencia el calculo me dio 14 watts y monedas, un valor comercial cercano es 1.2 ohm 15w, seguramente va a ser una de ceramica por la potencia a soportar
si los leds los vas a usar a 36v no pongas ninguna resistencia en serie


----------



## Scooter (Jun 3, 2012)

No pongas ninguna resistencia que lo quemarás


----------



## chclau (Jun 3, 2012)

Cuantas veces se puede explicar lo de la resistencia limitadora... que no lo lean y te digan, "no se necesita"??? Si tienen alguna intencion de ser medianamente serios en la profesion, favor de leer y entender lo que son las TOLERANCIAS en baterias, tensiones de LEDs, resistencias, etc. etc. etc.

Para esas potencias de LED:
1) Lo alimentaria con una fuente de corriente si o si. Seguro que desperdicio menos potencia que con una resistencia y el control que obtengo es muchisimo mejor.

2) Si necesito variar la intensidad de iluminacion, uso una fuente de corriente conmutada (PWM).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 3, 2012)

Amigos, como bien lo explico Scooter, sobre la resistencia limitadora, tenemos que entender claramente que un diodo LED no es LINEAL!!!!.


----------



## SergioCastro (Jun 26, 2012)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda. Voy a poner una resistencia de 1,2 ohm 15W y va a funcionar sin problemas!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola.

Sí calculaste una resistencia de 3.27 ohmios, por qué vas a poner una resistencia de de 1.2 ohmios.
En todo caso usa 3.3 ohmios - 5W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2012)

Se redondea en todo caso subiendo la resistencia


----------



## ocbbco (May 16, 2016)

Estimados buenos días.

Compre un led de 100 w. 
Y no lo puedo hacer andar correctamente.

Las especificaciones del fabricante son las siguientes.

100 w 32-35v 3000ma 9000-10000 lum.

Probé con una fuente de pc en sus doce volts y 7 u 8 amper que daba según el tester
y solo encendía un 30% de la matriz de led.

Ahora estoy pensando en si un duplicador de voltaje aplicado sobre los 12 volts de la fuente funcionaria.

O Conectarlo directamente a 220v. Con una resistencia de 66ohm ( r =198(v=220-32) /  3 amp).
De 1 k w , w = 198*3 = 594w

Pero siento que me estarían faltando algunos elementos mas.
....

Se les ocurre a ustedes forma de conectarlo ? tratando de evitar la compra de un driver que están bastante saladitos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 16, 2016)

Hola, me parece que estás tomando a la ligera lo delicado que es un LED y más aún de esas características. Para empezar te recomiendo utilizar el buscador. Éste tema está bastante tratado.
Por otro lado un LED al NO ser lineal, no alcanzará su luminiscencia hasta alcanzar la corriente nominal. Y se alimenta con una fuente de corriente, así que puedas sacar de tu cabeza, la idea de alimentarlo a 220V. con una resistencia serie, ya que seguramente lo dañarás por tensión inversa.


----------



## zopilote (May 16, 2016)

Si ya existen los led de 100w  para tension de red, esos si que son economicos por que no nesecitan driver, por lo que si quieres invertir en tu led tendras que comprar un driver .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don ocbbco no olvide de agregar un generoso dicipador de calor a ese LED senon seguramente el ira pasar a una "vida mejor" (stropiarse por recalientamento).
Lo mejor a hacer es seguir las especificaciones de la hoja de datos tecnicos dese LED o sea providenciar una fuente DC de 32Voltios a 3 Amperes continuos , esa fuente puede sener lineal (pesada y ineficiente) o mejor una conmutada o switching (menor, mas leve y eficiente).
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dinguel (May 16, 2017)

Buenas.





 creo que tienes una respuesta visual. 

Un saludo.


----------

